# JUNE/JULY 2WW ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME EVERYONE 

honeybun16 
meljn
Caddy
Kamac80
smiley4
Clare_W 
MrsRedcap
sailaice
emma.b
emilycaitlin
Sassybird
JJR
birdbrain 
Emlejai1975
Newt
Custard
Macca
Mrs Nikki
littlelizzy
maria21

Love, luck and babydust 

Much love, Lizzy xxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 19:45Sailaice ~ sorry to hear your news, i hope you can get to see your cons soon 

Clare ~ fab news about your scan...so pleased for you. Do we get to see a pic of peanut 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thankyou. A new home already. Oh yes-the change of month. I hate this as it reminds me that another month has past where i'm still not pregnant! Well hopefully we will know more after seeing the doc next week.***


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm the same Meljn...new thread just brings home the reality of yet another month of not getting our precious miracles. We are taking time out from treatment and gonna try naturally for a few cycles and see what happens. Fingers crossed it will happen naturally and it/they stay.

Em xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Had some-one at work tell me they are pregnant with their fourth child today.  Did the whole, grit your teeth, smile and look really pleased thing.  The only problem she had was convincing her husband to have another one.  AARGH!!!!     Sorry, just had to get it out of my system!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Would you like a new name.......I feel bad if its upsetting you 

You could just have a name that rolls over so p1/p2 etc.....

Really happy to do it for you if you have any ideas......

Lizzy xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All!

Emlejai - Somerset is a great county!!  Whereabouts are you going for your hols?  I will be testing around 8th June, although there is usually no need to test as I get such predictable pre-AF symptoms.  As I said before, I will keep a little glimmer of hope alive!

Hope you're all OK.

Love,
Jen


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

No don't worry lizzy but thanks for the thought. We have to get use to these things until its our turn to be pregnant(i'm trying to be positive!)***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my pic is in my gallery


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

that's a great picture clare,  well done


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Claire thats a lovely pic! 
Now you've got your appointments Mel things will go much quicker hunni!! You'll get all your tests done and everything will move more swiftly!
Hi Emily I can beat that yesterday I found out a friend of my sisters is pregnant again with her sixth child!!! How bizarre! She doesn't even look after the one's she has got!!  I only want one!! I know what you mean about gritting your teeth 
Thanks LizzyB, it had been hard I was really upset day before yesterday, bit down yesterday but I'm feeling better today 
How's honeybun, Kate and everyone else today?? We haven't heard from birdbrain for a while!! How are you BB?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice, thanks, it's good to know I'm not the only one who feels like that!!

clare, cute scan picture, it's weird thinking that something that size is already forming limbs and brain etc isn't it??

I'm testing 12th June, so fingers crossed


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girlies!

Good morning to everyone!

Good luck to Mel for your appointment next week.  I find that I feel far more positive when something is actually happening.

Good luck to Em too with ttc naturally. You deserve some luck! 

Emily - I feel like I am constantly hearing stories of how heart broken someone is cos they had another boy or they only have to look at their DH and they are pregnant.  I just want to slap them round the face with a wet fish and scream!!!!!! 

Hi to Kate and Sailace (how you doing this morning?) and Jen and Honeybun and Clare and of course, Lizzy, who arranges our lovely new pages. A new month, a new opportunity! (That's what I try and fool myself into thinking! )

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Caddy!!!!

Can't believe I forgot you in my post 
I wanted to say thanks  you've been really nice to me past couple of days!!
Infact thanks everyone, it's not half as bad having a rough patch when there is support like this
 
[fly]   !!!Let's have a good month!!!   [/fly]


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girlies - well i went bowling last nite with my uni tutorial group - i had fun although u know theres always one person in the class who gets on your nerves?!!!  There is this one girl who i have never really spoken to b4 and she said to me - oh u look tired are u ok? I laughed it off and said im only tired coz im keeping hubby up all nite with  Then she said how long have u been ttc - and well it turns out she and her hubby have been ttc for many yrs and had 2 failed IVF's - so we spent the next hour talking about things and i told her about this site - i never would have thought she had been through tx and it was so nice to have a good chat with her - feel so much more positive if that makes sense?! 

Anyway.....

*Em* - yes we do get a lot of the mental health people onto our ward after taking an overdose - i admire wot u do. I think im just going to stay on MAU when ive qaulified as i can get loads of experience there 

*Emilycaitlin* - welcome to the site i heard u were joining us from Tony

*Lizzy* - its ok hun the name of the thread is fine by me i dont know about the others?

*sailaice* - no sign of AF yet? Im ok thanks xx

*Caddy* - i am fine as well hope u r ok?

Hello to everyone else xxx

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sailace!

Was going to give you a good battering  , but I'll let you off now! 

This site is so good and I am so pleased to have met you guys. It really keeps me going sometimes! I have been feeling quite AF like for ages now. Not unusual for me. Got my appointment with my con on 29th June, so I just hope he has some bright ideas! What next after five and a half years? Magic spells? Religion?  

What a desperate mad woman I have become!

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helloooo  
Don't batter me Caddy!! haha. You aren't a mad woman Caddy! Mind you after the threats of abuse I could be persuaded to think you are! Dont know about magic spells but I'm thinking about looking into reflexology and acupunture! Religion?? well I'm no virgin mary thats for sure! 
Kate, still no AF but I got a BFN anyway. Cycle is just screwed because of that hormony thing I think. Glad you had fun at bowling!! It's nice you had a chat with someone. I think it's good because so many people are ttc and there are so many different hospitals and experiences. We think we know it all but really we don't and it's nice to gain more knowledge and share experiences!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Tried reflexology and acupuncture!  Did not do anything for me, but I know loads of people who have had BFPs or pain relief from it. Was quite relaxing though.

Sorry Kate. Think we posted at the same time. Glad you had a good night with those large balls!  Is always good to talk to someone else cos you think, wow it is not just me! I suppose more people have probs than you think, but unlike the irritating people, they don't go shouting it from the rooftops. 

Lots of love for a grey Thursday! 1st of June. Mental!

Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey caddy thats ok - i loved playing with the big balls lol

Sailaice - the girl i chatted to was lovely - she works in theatres at the hospital and she was tellin me about when ppl come in for terminations (not sure if lizzy will edit this or delete it - i dont mind if u do) and she said she has to stay so un-opinionated and hates it but then as a nurse u have to keep your opinions to yourself and its so difficult - just hope i dont have to go to theatres on a placement.

Kate xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I have been lurking for some time and I am now feeling brave enough to post! Hope you don't mind me joining you.

Me (34) DH (34) been TTC on and off for 2 years, had lap and dye in Jan and no issues found. Plan on going to the Dr's tomorrow and organising blood tests, as was offered these previously

You girls all seem so friendly and supporting and we all are in need of that! I have just ordered some pre-seed, I wondered if anyone else has tried it?

Anyway   to you all.

Love Liz X

CD13/? very irregular cycles- vary between 17 days and 28!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone and welcome to Liz.

I just did a primary birth visit and the Dad asked whether I have got any kid's yet (usual question I get asked at every visit). Then he said 'bet you are around them so much it puts you off having any!'      . If only they all new! 

Emma x x x


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I know what you mean about others asking when are you going to have a baby! It's soo frustrating, one guy at work said to me I should get a move on - given my age! Cheeky sod.

Love you doggies, I have 3 including 1 boxer.

Love Liz


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all

Lizzy~ welcome and good luck on this cycle. Sorry never heard of pre seed!! What is it?

Kamac~ laughing at your big balls!!! I can't stand bowling..so rubbish at it..and it brings me out in such a bad mood!!! MAU is a good start for your career.

Caddy~ I keep thinking about doing acupuncture..but have done so much already...just another expense!!

Sailice~ Hope your AF arrives soon hun..

Well for me..think i maybe OV today so need to get down to the deed again tonight..I am exhausted by it all. Haven't bothered with OV sticks so its a guessing game....

Love to you all

Em xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to liz we are all very nice ppl here!!

hi emma hunny u poor thing - makes u wanna 

Em - ive been working on MAU for about 3 and a half yrs now and im allowed to do so much so already have loads of experience which is great!

Anyway this weather is miserable where has the  gone?!!!! Who stole it?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Kate & Em

Em- I have read that pre-seed helps the little spermies get to the right place and if you have bad lubricates in you   it can kill them! And it is sperm friendly.

Oh get me getting all rude and only on my 3rd post!

Sorry if too much info, but I will give anything a go once, well almost!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I have heard that pre-seed lube ( !) is one of the few things that does not kill the spermies and some girls on here swear by it. No personal experience though (honest guv!)

A big HELLO!!!! to littlelizzy! You are more than welcome to join us mad girls here! 

Good luck to Em for some jiggery pokery tonight  

Emma - unfortunately people never think before opening their big gobs and it drives me insane, so now I just ignore it. So thoughtless though. 

Funny weather here, but a good forecast for the weekend, so get those barbies and bikinis out!  Or maybe just the barby and a nice bottle of wine! 
Yes, that sounds much better!

Caddy x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

littlelizzy-i have just sent you a personal message. As with the preseed-i haven't used it personally but try this link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2
Then enter preseed and it will come up with some threads. Good luck with your journey. 

Emma-i'd have been going nuts.

Sailaice-any signs of the witch yet?

   to you all.***


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Just brought some pre seed....hopefully i won't need next month but thought i would get some just in case!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Where can i get pre-seed then if it helps the little spermies!!!??

Caddy i am loving your useage of words here!! It has brought a smile  to my very miserable  face today!!!

Kate xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I have started a new craze 

Guess we are all going to be well lubed up!

Lets hope it does the job!

Thanks for the bubbles girls, I have of course blown some back. [br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 20:22Kate- I got mine from Access Diagnostics

Mel- thanks for the PM, I have sent you one back.

  [br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 20:26whoops it didn't like me saying the name of the company! But it begines with A and second word startes with D, of that helps


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

It didnt show up liz - just send me a PM with the name in!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No sign of the witch yet ARGH!!    So down in myself too had a massive row with DH this morning!

Preseed does that help?? I didn't think it did...someone try it out and let me know  

I have blown you all some bubbles too!!  When are you at the hospital Mel or when do you have you appointment?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

saiaice so sorry to hear AF still hasn't arrived here is a dance for you

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

Lets hope this is the start of the summer. Lovely here! 

Did a test this morning and was BFN. No surprise, but still a slight feeling of guttedness. You think I would have learned by now! 
I only did it cos we have mates this weekend and it will be a long round of drinking probably. Bit early for me Day 29, but I think I ovulated a bit early, so not that early (if that makes sense  ).
Oh well. It will be up to my con to wave his magic wand. Kate I hope you get the benefit of my Take That magic then! 

Hope you all getting some (sunshine that is!  )

Caddy x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-sorry to hear you had a row with dh. Hospital is tomorrow.I'm really nervous. Take care hun***


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning guys!

It's going to be a hot one today I think!!!  No BBQ planned, but might try to change that  

Love and luck,
Jen


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

BBQ?? I love BBQ's!! I might have one too!!    
Me and DH have kissed and made up via text lol!! Can't believe today i day 44!! thats so crap, my periods have stopped I know it  
I feel really good now though!!
Mel totally don't worry about the appointment everything is going to be fine I just know it   plus this is what you have been waiting for!! Time will pass quickly now your not waiting and you'll feel more grounded now you have appointments scheduled and stuff!! I'm so excited for you!!  
Thanks for the dance claire!! very synchronised!   How's peanut this morning?  
Caddy I'm so sorry it's a BFN for you hunni!!  
Can I have a medal please anyone?? For longest 2ww ever!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace- sorry to hear you had a row with DH, glad you have made up. It must be so frustrating waiting for AF to turn up. Are you able to start the clomid when it does or do you have to wait for your blood results? I am not clever enough to find a medal pic on here but but I am going to crown you   of the two week wait.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry sailaice I've gone totally   my appointment is on Tuesday not tomorrow as previously stated. Haven't got a medal but have an elephant instead  

Well the weather is dull and cloudy here so no BBQ for us.***


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

You must have that Friday feeling Mel  . Good luck for Tuesday!

Caddy- sorry about the BFN. 

We are going to BBQ tomorrow. Hope it's sunny!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope everyone's doing ok, and the sun is helping a bit.

salaice are you starting clomid next cycle?  Snap!!  We can go insane together!!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I need cheering up, feeling really peed off.  

Just got back from the Dr's and he said no point me having blood tests done as I have already had lap & dye, so next step is for DH to have sperm test, which he has never been keen on. He seems to think that nature will take its course and has read "you should give it 5 years"!!!!

To tell you the truth I am more into having a baby than he is, so just feel really down now.

I think I will be able to persuade him to do it, but should I?

We are both 34, so I am getting worried if we don't do something about it, it will never happen.

Sorry to moan so much.

Any words of advice?

Love Liz


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

me and Peanut ok not felt so sick last couple of days but trying not to read into it


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-Danny just pointed out to me our hospital appointment is on the 6/6/06 . Does anyone else think this is a bad sigh?

Claire-I'm sure everythings fine and maybe your bodies just getting use tot he hormones and not making you feel so sick. 

Sailaice-any signs yet? Some   back to you.

Lizzy-why do men protest so much when they spend most there lives touching there bits! 
I think its easily for the men to step away from the situaltion but as girls we think about it more,visualise it more and watch for every possible symptom because its us its happening to. I don't really know if thats makes sense and i haven't got any more advise to give but just know we are all here for you. 

emilycaitlin-have you taken clomid before?

Emma-everydays a Friday feeling! 

everyone else else have a great weekend. Melissa***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls sorry i havnt been on today - went and brought some new carpets for the house and have been fitting them!! The weather has been lovely today as well! Well im at work tomorrow but hopefully get to chat on here!!

*Sailaice* - wot is going on with the AF?!!

*Caddy* - sorry its a BFN but u never know u mite have tested early as sometimes it doesnt show up for a few days!

*Mel* - Good luck for tuesday.

*Liz* - sorry your DH is being a pain - it took my hubby about 6 months to do his SA as he was worried as well - i went and got him some zinc today - he said he will take it coz im asking him to but he said he doesnt see what it will do!!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate-I'm glad James is taking the zinc-anythings worth ago i think. And you never know....
I think i might get some for danny as his count was slightly low,might help.
You are brave fitting carpet yourself. Danny's not so good at stuff like that so we would have to pay for professionals! ***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya mel - well James said he will try it for me so we will see!

I know about the carpet - the living room is quite big and an awkward shape but James made a great job of it! He is quite good at things like that although leaves the painting and wallpapering to me as im really good at that (think i must take after my dad!!)

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi lizzy-just found this link about preseed-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59384.0.html


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Thanks for trying to cheer me up yesterday, feeling a bit better about things today, good night sleep always helps.

Its a beautiful day, but got to paint the bathroom  Having a new bathroom fitted on the 15th June 

Mel- Good luck with your appointment on the 6th, let us all know how it goes, don't worry about the date, my mate is due to give birth on the 10th and I keep winding her up it will come on the 6th!

Kate- James sounds a lot more practical than my hubby, I wouldn't let him loose trying to fit a carpet.

Claire- Congratulations on your pregnancy, don't worry about morning sickness, I've heard it does come and go.

Sailaice- Has AF appeared yet? Are you having cramps at all? I remember years ago I completely missed a AF and it re appeared a month later, perhaps that it was will happen?

Caddy- So sorry to hear about your BFN, fingers crossed you get a BFP in a couple of days.

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the nice weather while we have it.

Love

Liz[br]Posted on: 3/06/06, 09:19Mel- thanks for the link, I have ordered it and waiting for it to arrive, I think I have missed the boat this month as DH was ill and not up to getting jiggy  We managed it yesterday, but it seems to have made him feel worse again  What it is with men and colds 

Oh well there is always next month.

What are you up to today?

Are you going to try pre-seed?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone

9 days to go till 2ww is over, not feeling optimistic though.

meljn - no, not taken clomid before, it'll be the first cycle,  am going to try and enjoy my last week of sanity, after all I've heard it does to you!!!

Have a good weekend girls, hope you are all ok


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Liz-i think i might try it,like i say anything worth a try. Let me know how you get on with it(not in to much detail though!)

emilycaitlin-i have heard some stories about clomid-some positive some negative.Lets hope you aren't on it to long! My friend(who has pcos)took it twice with no symptoms and became pg so hopefully....

Weather is lovely .My friend is coming over for lunch,i think we will sit in the garden. I love the  ,it makes everything easier to cope with.Have a lovely day. Mel***


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Morning girls

Little lizzy~ I have manged to get some preseed for 7.99...which is quite good..yet to see if it arrives though!!!! Just noticed you are down the road from me!!! I am in Norwich.

Meljn~ Like you I feel 100% better when the sun is here!! Have a nice lunch.

emilycaitlin~ Sorry you don't feel optimistic...its not over till the AF sings!!!

Caddy~ sorry for the BFN xxx

As for me.woke up this morning with terrible gagging..not yet been sick!!! bloody typical feeling like this at the weekend and the sun is out!!! Now gonna catch up with housework...taking many breaks as i feel so ill!!!

Love to you all

Emma


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls well i have been working today and the weather was too hot for it!!!

Liz - James is pretty good at DIY things i am quite lucky i guess!! Just wish he would do more housework thats all!!

Mel - have a nice afternoon in the sun!

Hi to everyone else?

I am off down the pub in a while to watch the footie game and have some alcohol!!!

Kate xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI GIRLS 
how are you all .... feel at the mo im going nowere .... had my 3rd m/c 6 weeks ago so now im just trying to do it on my own naturally ..just had tests done for recurrent m/c but knowing my luck they will come back clear ......hope you dont mind me joining you look forward to speaking to you soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi maria and welcome - so sorry to hear of the m/c u poor thing i have no idea how u must be feeling.

We have a lot of fun on this thread and we will soon cheer u up

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone 

Welcome to Maria and Liz ~ good to have you here 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun.....i'm full of a cold so i'm shivery and achey!!!
Was in bed by 8pm yesterday (not asleep though....had to watch Sezer be evicted )

Anyway, take care everyone and much luck

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Emma-where did you get your preseed from and how many applications do you get?

I heard its not going to be as hot tomorrow but as long as the suns shinning i'm happy. ***


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I know I'm being really thick here, but what is preseed?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

emilycaitlin-preseed is a lubricant that is perm friendly as some kill of sperm. It's quite pricey though.

Another warm sunny morning! Love it!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies hope u all enjoyed the sun today as i did!!

Lizzy - hope u are feeling better soon

Kate xx​


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

Do you have room for another??  I miscarried in April and am now back enduring trying naturally until our FET.  I am due AF on wednesday but did a sneaky test today - bfn - do you think there is a chance it could change by wed??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya jess and welcome to the mad house!!!

U may still be pg as testing early doesnt always show up - even when u are 2 days late for AF it can still be negative so never give up hope!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

has anyone heard from BB recenrtly?  getting a little worried


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!!! How are you all?? Hope everyone has had a good weekend like me!!
No sign of AF still. I don't think it's because I have missed AF completely, more to do with the hormone problem I have me thinks plus I did get a BFN on Tue I think it was! and I'd be about 7wks now wouldn't I?? Last AF 20th of April and I have no symptoms whatsoever!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-how strange about af. When will the results be back? Let hope it is late ovulation and late implantation.

Clare-Just looked and bb was last active today but hasn't posted since the 28th. I think she's moved over to the baby board now. How are you? Any more sickness?***


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well my cons is back of holiday this week so am going to ring up!! With a bit of luck her secretary might tell me over the phone if not I will be getting an appointment. I think if I was pg I'd of had some symptoms by no and there's nothing!!  
Is it you appointment this week??


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

If i were you sailaice i would ring. Yes my appointments is tomorrow! Very excited! Think i might write down some questions as i go totally blank when they ask me.Can anyone think of anything i should ask? Have a great day.I'm missing the sun!****


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Mel!! I'm excited for you now!!

I wish I written my results down because now I can't remember them you seem to forget them as soon as you walk out of there! so take a little notepad and pen with you to write things down  
I can't think of anything to ask as usually they send you off to get tests done!!xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, Welcome to Jess and good luck with the 2WW.

Hope you all had a good weekend. I had a fab w/e. Went to BBQ saturday and spent yesterday afternoon sunbathing on the beach with DH and the dog. The only down side being that DH got sunburnt so I didn't think it was fair to pounce on him last night!   He has now gone back to Lympstone and I won't see him for 2weeks as I'm off on hols with my Mum next Saturday. Not much chance for me on this 2WW, only had BMS on Friday, CD10!

Good luck to Mel for tomorrow and fingers crossed for everyone else on the 2WW.

Love Emma.b xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Mel, make sure you pin them down as to when they will see you again.  Get a solid date for your next appointment, as they don't realise you will be spending every day thinking about it!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies hope u are all ok?

Yeah i think BB has joined the baby thread clare.

Sailaice - u could be doing wot clare done and think AF is late but u could be pg u never know!!

Emma - hi hun glad u had a good weekend.

Mel - good luck for tomorrow - def take a pad and pen in i wish i had done but then i would rather forget my first appointment at the hospital!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi to all you sunbathers! 

What a great weekend of weather. I really enjoyed my AF starting when we had guests here.   Typical. And it is all a bit yukky, so will enjoy telling my con all the sordid details at the end of the month. 

Hi to Maria and Jess! Welcome to the mad house!

Sailace - it is all very strange with you. Are you going to test again?

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, Mel.  

Hope everyone had a fab weekend. Here's to the sunshine continuing!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya caddy sorry that your AF came - hope u had a nice weekend though?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes thanks, Kate.

Lots of boozing and eating unhealthily! 

How's you?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah im fine thanks caddy - im on a break before i go and do the lunch calls for my home care job!! Im feeling quite good but thats coz the sun is shining i think!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Well fingers crossed for this month, Kate. 

Yeah the sunshine does make things better, I think. At least I can get the washing dry!

Missed the Sezer eviction on Friday (and all of BB this weekend). Wish I had seen his nasty little weasel chops as they called out his name! Class!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol oh my god caddy u missed sleazer going?!!!! It was soooooo funny!!!

I do hope its my time this month but i just know deep down that my AF will arrive


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

That's how I feel every month, Kate. I think it becomes like that after a while. But will be keeping everything crossed for you! Don't try and stop me! 

Must get back into BB tonight and catch up on all the shenanigans. What did that awful Imogen do when slimeball went? She will just cling onto Grace and Mikey now, I suppose. Can't stand her!

Ooo sorry girls. I should probably vent this on the BB thread!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy - imogen is still b***hing about ppl even now sleazer has gone!!! Shes still annoying me!!

I do get like that - have been ttc for 3 yrs now and have figured that im not going to get pg now!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Not surprised about nasty Imo!

Kate - I just cannot believe sometimes how long we have been trying. I could have a four and half year old by now.  Me and DH are getting on now as well and I just can't see it happening. Old gits!

I am still keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

aww caddy - u have been trying so much longer than me and my hubby - also me being 25 yrs old i think im getting too old and should be having my kids now so i have no idea how u must be feeling (dont mean that in a nasty way) U are still so young at 33 but what i mean is its getting on in baby having terms. I also get frustrated as im all ok!!!! But i shouldnt blame hubby should i?!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate Imogen and Grace too more Grace!! Urgh she is such a two faced wench!!
Caddy you are so not old!!! and if you are Kate so I am lol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol - sorry sailaice - how old are u hun if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks girls for your suggestions. We are pleased as we feel the ball is rolling. Do you think they will do any scans tomorrow?Or do they have to be on certain cd? On the website it says a pelvic examination will be done on first visit.Not to sound   but what does this intail?Is this where they feel for you ovaries?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had an internal so could be that and they felt if my cervix was tilted.Thats what they could mean! I'm 24, 25 in Augustxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

on my 1st appointment I didn't have anything like that but I had already had a internal scan arranged thru my GP to look at my overies and diagnose my PCOS and took the report with me so that might have made a differance.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Meljin,

godd luck today with your appointment babes,  thinking of you lots


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly] !!!!Good Luck Mel!!!![/fly]

It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning, girlettes!

Good luck to Mel for today!   

Still sunny and fab! Makes such a nice change!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know!! gorgeous and sunny I hope when I fall pg(thinking postive today)  my maternity leave is over the summer!! I can imagine being laid in the back garden my little baby kicking his brown chubby legs under a line of fresh smelling laundry!!! awww


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes that would be nice! In my dreams though!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No it won't be in your dreams caddy!! it is going to happen!! I keep thinking it will only be in my dreams but it won't!!xxx
I even thought of a name! Bryce Sarah!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Mel - hope its going well for u today - i txt her last nite and wished her and Danny a big good luck!

Sailaice - im loving the attitude - i am starting to think like that as well. Aww u are still a baby then?!! Sorry - i turn 26 soon and starting to feel sooo old!! lol

Caddy - hi hun - im loving this hot weather!!

Well girls i am off to see the occupational health ppl in a while (oh this is going to be soooo much fun!!) and then taking my car over to get its MOT!! Fingers crossed it will pass!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I can't wait for mel to get back!! tell us how it all went!! Bet she's dead excited!!
DH is getting me a test tonight!! I doubt it will be a BFP <---there goes the pma!! lol


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailacie-good luck hun i hope its a bfp for you,i need some good news!
We feel totally deflated. Doc said my one of my levels on the cd2 test was abnormally high but wouldn't say which one and what that ment. She ordered us to have bloods ads hsg done and our next appointment is on the 8th July. I don't know what i expected really but feel like we aren't any closer,i just want to pig out all day but have to go back to work and I've got ww 2night. Doc also said during my internal that my womb was red and that i might get some spotting.I never do after smears etc but i have this time and i thought it felt more gentle then usual. Anyway hope you are all ok.Least its sunny today.****


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Why wouldn't she tell you which one it was Thats weird!! I though u might feel a bit deflated hun because they are like that on the first one!! it's kind of like a run down of whats going to happen!! Don't let it get you down hun it's fab that you are enroute   
When u say WW do u mean weightwatchers!! If so I go there too!!xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

She said she didn't wait to tell me till i had it done again as she hoped it was a lab error.Yes weight watchers. Need to lose weight(about 2st!) Gives me something else to focus on too. Are you going to test tonight? Ahh good luck hun.

Kate-will email you later***


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you find it?? I was doing ok before I had my holiday!! Have you any tips??
I can't believe she said it's probably only a lab error!! how bizarre they probably just don't want to admit they've messed up something!
To be honest I'm pretty sure it will be a BFN so if it is it's sunbeds and bottle of WW wine for me tomorrow!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll let you know how ww goes. No tips only started afew weeks back. I hope i've lost tonight or it will be adouble blow. Have you any pg symptoms?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

Mel- Sorry you are feeling fed up following appt. Me and DH felt just the same. At our 1st appt they just arranged another set of bloods and sa for DH, we had waited 3 months just for that!!  Then my lap appt took 5 months instead of 3 to come through   It is such a long road but at least we are on it. We will get to our destination eventually! 

Caddy- Sorry to hear that AF arrived.

Sailace- good luck with the testing- really hope you get a BFP  

Kate- hope you got on ok at occy health and that your car passed it's MOT.

I looked at prams on the internet last night which is something I never do! Maybe it's a sign!! (or just wishful thinking!)

Lots of love Emma xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Only lost 1/2lbs. Really peed as i've been good all week and really wanted to have lost more to cheer me up after this morning. Had nice dinner though-spag bol,garlic bread and wine (didn't count points!!!Start again tomorrow!) 

Sailaice-any news? 

Emma-i look at stuff on the internet too.I saw a  lovely rocking chair and rocking foot stool(perfect for breast feeding!) on ebay and know exactly where it will go in our spare room-one day! 

Kate-Do you think the witch will arrive this month for you? Fingers crossed hun-you never know!  

Clare-we miss you but understand you have moved to the bit with other pregnant people.We all hope to join you soon!  

I'm still spotting abit from this morning-i never spot from internals usually.Forgot we went earlier and thought it was implantation bleed then i remembered.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello girlies!! 

Well the car passed its MOT no problem - and it should have done its only 4 yrs old although clocked up to 64700 miles now!! It was only on 17000 miles when i bought it back in jan 03!!

Occupational health was a waste of time - i had to fill in a questionnaire before the doc decided whether i needed counselling or not - so i purposely ticked the boxes that i knew would score high!! So i have now been referred to a counseller - heres waiting..... Also the doc peed me off as he said why was i so depressed over the fertility thing - he said i was only 25 yrs old for gods sake get over it!! I was bloody fuming!!! So i burst into tears and he said - do u cry like this often and i said yes - he asked why i had started crying so i told him that his comments hurt!! ooopppsss!!

Sailaice - test tonite and let us know!!

Mel - give me an email hun and we will try and get a chat on MSN soon! The same thing happened at our first hospital appointment so dont let it get u down - once u have had the HSG etc then they will tell u your options - ICSI, IVF etc like they have to me but it will be another yr now before we have the money for ICSI.

Kate xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much, bee busy at work and keep fit!

Salaice- fingers crossed you get a  

Mel- sorry about your experience at the fertility clinic, why is it nothing is straightforward. Why does everything to do with trying to get PG take sooooooooo long  

Kate- I know what you mean about Dr's, i was closed to tears when I went on Friday, they can be so bloody insensitive.

Mel- stop looking at prams and get on with  , only joking babe  

Clare- hope you are feeling well and everything is progressing nicely

Emma- when is test day? Let us know any symptoms.

maria & Jess- welcome to this thread, so sorry to hear about your m/c.

Hope I have remembered everyone.

I hear the weather is meant to stay nice for the weekend, I hate working when it's nice, just wanna be at home in the garden.

Love Liz X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

BFN, really gutted   will write tomorrow


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm still around reading and everything!
Mel sorry your appointment ddin't go well. After my 1st appointment I was left waiting again for my HSG thats all you seem to do is wait[br]Posted on: 07-06-2006, 06:05:11sailaice sorry to hear about the BFN


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

sailaice-so sorry hun.big hugs to you.***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailiace babes,  i'm really sorry


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate- Glad your car passed. Can't believe what the doc said to you, what a b*****d. 

Sailace- Sorry it's a BFN 

Liz- Your boxer is soooooo cute. I wish I could have another one but DH won't let me  . I am only at the start of 2ww. Hopefully it will go quickly as I am off to Menorca for a week, on Saturday, with my Mum.

Mel- Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Have a good day everyone!!!

Love Emma x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still a bit weepy this morning!! Going to ring hosp again at dinnertime!! I'm getting a new kitten in 8 weeks, so it will have to be a band aid kitty!! lol Really have too much time on my hands for thinking think I might do a midwifery course at uni!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope everyone is ok today? At least the sun is till shining!

Sailaice sorry its a BFN - you should definitly do the midwifery course.

Thanks for the wishes ladies - i needed them after the occy health doctor annoyed me!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just read what the doc said to you Kate!! What a crank I had a nurse do that to me before "you've got plenty of time!" She and your doc clearly don't have a clue!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well thats what i thought sailaice - besides i dont think anyone understands unless u are going through the agony we all are - as it comes so easy to some people having a baby.

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Sorry about the BFN Sailace. So rubbish! It is all so frustrating. Thinking of you, chick.xx 

Just a real quickie to say I am off on my hols for a week or so. I dread to think how much catching up I will have to do on here when I get back!  Hoping for some BFPs!!!!!! 

Take care.

Lots of love and sunshine  .
Caddy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

and your not taking us?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Soz!

Off to pack (and no you can't fit in my suitcase!)


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls,I'm feeling alot better today although I'm still spotting   and have af cramps.I'm also quite tired and cold(i put the heating on when i got home) I hope I'm not coming down with something 

Caddy-are you going somewhere nice? Hope you have alovely time. 

Sailaice-    to you. Did you ring the hospital? What did they say?

Emma-thanks hun.I'm feeling much better(its amazing what a bottle of wine can do!!!) 

littlelizzy-thankyou so much for your support. It is much appreciated. 

Kate-I'm not going to email you the details of yesterday instead I'll wait until we meet up! 

Well i think my af will arrive soon(due on monday) If i'm not pg(very unlikely) then at least i can arrange blood and hsg ready for our next hospital appointment. ***

For all of you-


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Guys I'm thinking of you all,  so many of you lovely girls deserve to get the BFP you so want,  i wish i could wave a magic wad and make it happen for you all.

You have been such a wionderful support for me and i don't know how i would have got through the last few weeks without you all

Thank you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats really nice honeybun   how is you little peanut?
i hope your not coming down with something Mel, how are you feeling today?? Don't forget no   after   and before HSG!!
Take an ibuprofen before you go in, well about an hour before, I never mind you and it hurt a bit but nothing major it's like a second and it's gone! I groaned and that was it it's more discomfort I've had worse AF cramps  
Rang consultant secretary yesterday she made me feel a bit like I was pestering her   she said she is waiting for results to be printed out! I said please could you ring me back when you find out and let me know as it's all I think about all day everyday   no phonecall so far but fingers crossed I'll hear something soon!!
How are all you ladies doing today Caddy u lucky sod wish I was going!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Sailaice- so sorry to hear about your    

Mel- don't worry too much about AF cramps and spotting, it is still possible to be PG, keep positive. 

Kate- hope you are feeling well, getting towards test day soon, here's hoping you get a 

Well I have had a very bad morning, got up a 6.00 and my boxer dog has had diahorria (spelling) and sickness, what a mess, had to take the day off work, so I can keep letting him outside   Oh well I may be able to sit in the garden and do some sunbathing  
I am CD20 today, really pleased as AF has come CD18/19 in the last few months, here hoping for a normal cycle!

Love Liz


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

caddy I'm sure I could have!!! I'm not that big!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bloody hell littlelizzy I bet that was a mess!!! I get it quite frequently but on a smaller scales as there are the odd moments my persians (who all have dicky tummies) will have the most vomit inducing diahorrea and they have extremely long coat too it's horrendous!!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sailaice- to say it was a mess was an understatement! Poor little sod is asleep on the sofa now, I am starving him today, so hopefully that will help. Mind you I will have to listen to his tummy rumbles all day!

I tell you what, having pets helps prepare you for being a parent, lets hope our turn will come soon.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls on this lovely  day!!

*Mel* - yes will wait till i meet u then we can have a good old gossip about your appointment - when are u booked in for your HSG?

*Caddy* - have a great holiday and im upset that u are not taking me!! 

*lizzy* - how is your dog now? At least mine is behaving for once!! Although ive now had to ask the postman to put the mail under the door mat as the dog has started eating the letters!!! 

*Sailaice* - wots happening with your AF?!!!!

Well im not going to test as my AF can be anywhere between 28 and 32 days so if i was late i wouldnt test till CD 35 at least!!! But im having all the signs of AF coming so not holding out much hope here!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

How hot is it today?!!!!!!!!  I've been on nights and I've only had about 2 hours sleep today because it was too warm.

salaice - have the hospital rung you back yet?

mel - Have you made your appointment yet for your hsg?  I have to ring for mine on my first day of AF, which I think will be monday.  Am very nervous!!

Hope everyone is ok, nearly the weekend!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

emilycaitlin and kate-i have to ring on first day of af to make appointment which should be monday for me too.Although the last couple of cycle i have gone longer-one to cd34 and the other cd36.

I've had no more spotting but af type pains,heavy boobs etc. The same as every month!

emilycaitlin-do you still get treatment free although you already have 1 child?(ie iui,ivf etc)

Littlelizzy-hope your fur babies ok?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah that sounds about right mel ringing on first day of AF - hope u can get in straight away - i couldnt get in the first month but luckily got in the 2nd time!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

bfn for me again this month ladies xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Mel - I'm able to get the clomid and investigations on the NHS, but anything more would have to be private    You'll have to let me know when your appointment is then, I tried last month, but the radiologist that does HSG's was away on holiday when I would have needed it, but they said they only do them on Mondays and Tuesdays. I've been similar with my cycle to you.  It can be anything from 28 to 52!!

Lizzie - sorry about your BFN   .  Keep hoping, don't give up xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

jess-Sorry it was a neg for you.Big hugs.*

Kate-i hope i can have done this cycle but at least we have regulasr cycles so it can be done the next month.The doc wants us to have everything done before next appointment.Any sign of the witch yet? Fingers crossed babe.

emilycaitlin-lets hope that you don't need tx and "fall" soon. Do they know why you have stopped ovulating?

The sun is out and i have half a day at work,finish at 12.30!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

I am on hols now for a week  Good luck to everyone. I hope there's lots of exciting news when I get back.  

Emma.b x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Jess - I have to apologise for calling you Lizzie.  My only excuse is that I had just worked 3 nights and my brain wasn't functioning.  Sorry!!!  

Mel - They haven't given me a reason for stopping ovulating,  Some months I do, and some I don't, so I'm not building up enough hormone levels to get pregnant.  

Emma - Have a lovely holiday, am not at all jealous........!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jess I'm so sorry it was a BFN I know just how your feeling! I hope your ok hun 
Hosp are ringing me back tody they wanted me to go down yesterday but there wasn't a cat in hells chance I could get out of work!!
She wouldn't give me my results yesterday over phone tho [br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 09:05She's Here  and it's not so bad because the hosp rang!! My prolactin levels aren't that high just above normal and my scan showed i have some cysts but they are really small and they aren't going to do anything about them! The reason they think I had some a long cycle is due to stress!!! I start clomid tomorrow!!!!
I'm so happy!! 
[fly][/fly]


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi sailaice
im so pleased for you .....good luck with the clomid ....hope it works out for you sweetheart you deserve it ...dont usally say this but im delighted auntie flow has made her appearance you must have been out of your mind ..now its onward and upwards take care and good luck luv maria xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Maria!!   that really put a big smile on my face!!
I've never looked forward to her so much!! I'm going to try and relax now for the next four weeks and hopefully it will be my turn soon!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-I know what you mean about the witch arriving as i'm the same then i can have my hsg done.I mean i'd rather she didn't come and that i was pg-well you know what i mean! Good luck on the clomid.

Emma-have a lovely time babe.Try and relax.Going anywhere nice?


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Mel- hope you are ok, fingers crossed for hsg this next cycle or   you never know.

Sailaice- I'm really pleased AF arrived and you can start clomid, glad you are feeling happy.

jess- so sorry about your     

Me- well Harley (boxer) seems a bit better today, took him to the vets last night and they gave him not antibiotics, so hopping he is on the mend. I went to work today and when I came home he was so happy, I think he was just relieved to have not made a mess, bless him.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Planning on doing a bit more to the bathroom tomorrow, watching Big Brother tonight round my mates who is due to give birth tomorrow and watching footie tomorrow (in between decorating and maybe sunbathing).


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya jess sorry it was a BFN - keep trying!

Mel - i hope u can get your HSG straight away but even better if u were pg!!

Sailaice - sorry its a BFN as well but good luck on the clomid ive heard soooo many good stories about BFP on clomid!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate-i hope we can be pg together! Only acouple of weeks til we meet!

Sailaice-good luck with the clomid. My friend "fell" pg after 2nd month of taking it so i hope it works for you too!

Littlelizzy-glads harleys feeling better. I'm also going to watch bb. Good luck with the bathroom tomorrow.

I'm going on a hen day tomorrow.We are rowing on the river in dedham then having a posh lunch,should be interesting! Take care ladies, Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya mel that sounds fab tomorrow - hope u have a great time!

Mel seeing as our AF's are nearly the same it would be fantastic to be pg together! I also cant wait to meet u - getting soooooo excited like a kid at christmas!!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Think af will arrive monday(or definately this week) as i have lower pains and sore (.)(.)s only at night and when i wake up though. Anyway at least i can arrange test then. Its so lovely and warm-ate my breakfast outside. Have a good weekend. Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello girls hope u are having a good weekend? I went and watched the footie today!!! Yay England won even though they played pants!!

Well girls unfortunately my AF came this morning!! So another month of trying!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

sorry to hear that the witch arrived mate-i think i will be joining you soon as i was quite teary last night and kept crying at everything.


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

morning girls...sorry not been around I have bee enjoying the sun!!!

Kate sorry the AF arrived. Its pants ain't it!!!

Meljn I'm with you think my AF is on its way..any day now...feeling so PMT raging anger!!!

Seems all our cycles are very close together...good job we are not in the same room..can you imagine!!!! Anyway we are off to beach this P.M I have packed a picnic. Hope you have a lovely day girls xxxxxxxxx

Love
Em xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

kamac - sorry about your AF, keep hoping for next month  

mel - think I'll be joining you tomorrow, I can feel   on her way!!  I just hope the hospital don't put me off again for my HSG!!

Salaice - How are you doing on the clomid?  I hope to start it on Tuesday.  I had a bug yesterday and spent all day with my head down the toilet, read about clomid causing nausea, I was just thinking, I can't spend the next few months feeling like this!!  Have you been ok?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG emilycaitlin that is so weird!! I had a bug yesterday as well!! I was really ill so I took missed taking my clomid tablet and took it this morning instead going to take another one tonight so I'm back on course! I think there is definately something going around though as my sister was ill too all day friday!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies hope u are all well and having a good weekend? Im actually hateing this weather i dont like it this hot!

I was ok on my AF yesturday but im dying today!! Pain is really bad - i always get bad pains every other month so one of my ovaries must be a dud one!!!

I know its funny how we are all on the same CD or there abouts - i definitly agree that we shouldnt be in the same room!!!

I suppose i better go and get a new ticker!!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice - I ended up ringing NHS direct, and they said there is a bad one going round.  It's a horrible one isn't it?  Glad it was only 24 hours!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm glad it was only 24 hours too it was horrendous!! 
Poor Kate I hate AF pains!! I had some nasty ones this month!! here we all are too whole heartedly wishing pregnancy upon ourselves haha!!
How are you mel? any sign of   ?? Don't be upset this month if there is hunni!! you can book HSG!! When you get it done don't forget to ask for results on day! you can sometimes get them, they'll tell you!
Is Harley better today? I had an episode with one of my persians last night urgh!!
Emlejai1975  any sign of  ?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

we've got the bug going round work I'm dreeding getting it but I am quite hardened to them now


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well the last thing u need is a bug Clare! are u still getting morning sickness!!??


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm lucky I've not actually been sick at all but feel sick for most of the day.  
Got ready for work this morning and the combats I've been living in are quite tight today!!! argh don't want to by maternity clothes yet. Still think its tempting fate


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

aw bless ya!! there are loads of cute things in vertbaudet for when you do start looking!! I can't wait to start buying!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Well i didnt have a great nite last nite and feelin still quite depressed and have done for a very long time - i had a chat with my husband and i have let the whole having a baby thing take over my life - me and my hubby said that all we seem to do these days is have BMS and things in our relationship have started to come apart coz of how im feeling.

I feel that i mite come away from the site for a while as it seems all the ppl around me who i have chatted to are falling pg and although im happy for them it hurts that its not me. I feel i need to come away and stop being so baby orientated and concentrate on my marriage before it falls apart - i want it to go back to how we were 5 yrs ago when we first got together.

I dont really want to leave and i mite not but i feel it mite help i dont know.

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Kate hun-i know exactly what you are going through. I'm here if you need me hun and we'll have a good chat on the 24th. Take care.

No sign of the witch....YET! I think she will come(cause she's evil) Just taking her time and letting me think i might be pg. Hope she comes soon so i can book hsg. Hope you are all well. ***


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

well, she came!!  I've booked my HSG though, next Tuesday at 3.15pm!!!  It's in the middle of work, I'll have to work the whole morning, then go back afterwards!!

I start clomid tomorrow, OMG I can't believe it, I've waited ages to say that!!!!!

mel - hope AF doesn't come, for the right reasons.

kamac - sorry about how you are feeling, I think we can all relate to that.  We are always here for you whenever you need a chat xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emilycaitlin sorry that your AF came but hope your HSG goes ok im sure u will be fine.

Mel - cant wait to meet u hun - did u get my email?

Well speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Morning girls...excuse the time..but got up with our noisey cats (little devils!!). As I needed a wee thought I would do a pregnancy test...and my god its a BFP!!!!!!! I am incredibly scared and taking one day at a time. 

Em xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Em thats brilliants news congratulations!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Em-thats brilliant hun.,Please pass some of your luck to us!! That really is great.I hope it it all goes well for you. Take care, mel***

Kate-just read your email-will reply later as i've got to go to work. Take care sweetie and chin up***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats Em - take care and enjoy the next nine months,

Clare - how you doing babes, I hope you are feeling ok and you manage to keep away from the bug going around,

Kate - We all understand how you feel, take whatever time you need we will still be here to support you if/when you need us,

Mel - I hope AF stays away for you for good reasons but if not i hope she gets a move on so that you can start your tests.

Well to day is the day the bleeding started last time so even if i only make it through today without blood i will have got further than last time,  Just waiting it out now until midwife on Friday


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em that is brilliant news!! Congratulations!! Book in at the doctors straight away!!!!   
Emily can't you get the whole day off?? sometimes after HSG you can be a bit sore and nauseous!! even if you just got time off after work so you didn't have to go back. Brilliant news you booked it though!!
Mel I so hope your pg!! then you can book HSG have you tested??
Kate I know how you feel hunni! It's a bittersweet road is this one. Why don't you just try and do more things as a couple?? I don't know have some tlc time together??


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks girls for your kind good wishes. As you can all imagine I am very nervous..and will be knicker checking every 5 mins!!!!!!!! I am a great believer in everything comes in 3 so there has got to be another one soon. xxxxxxx Hope your dreams come true very very soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

First of all congrats em.

Sailaice and mel thanks for the wishes - we do need some time together and we will get there but its going to take a while.

Hope u have a nice day ladies xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Em- Congratulations, really pleased for you. Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months.

Sal- How is it going with Clomid? Are you having any side effects, Hope the wicked witch is on her way out.

Emily- Sorry Af has arrived, looks like she has hit a few of us.

Kate- Hope you are ok, I understand if you decide on a bit of time away from the boards, but we will always be here for you.

Honeybun- Good luck with the midwife on Friday, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Mel- Hope you are ok and no sign of AF, when are you planning on testing? 

Harley is all better now, thanks for asking girls, he is my little baby and I worry so much when he is poorly, oh well wicked witch arrived today, no surprise there, but at least I nearly managed a full month! DH is going to the Dr's tonight to arrange for SA tests, he is going on his own!!! As his appointment is straight from work, don't know whether to be scared by that, but guess he knows what to say, I offered to come with him, but he said it would be ok? 

Hope you are all ok.

I'll let you know what he says after the Dr's, it had better be a referral for the test!

Love Liz


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi liz-i never test until Im a week late(although i've never been that late) I just got fed up of seeing neg tests.


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

That's very good of you, I'm not that strong willed, I always test if I manage to get to 28 days or so.

How's Colchester? It's a bit overcast in Ipswich.

Have you had the other half tested? Just wondered what happens - do they do it at the hospital and how long do the results take?

We should meet up for a drink as we are only down the road from eachother.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

em- I'm now 9 weeks and still constantly knicker checking!!

Honey- hope you have got thru today ok. I'm doing OK still extremly tired


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Liz-Colchester is over cast too! Danny had his tests done through our gp before we were referred.She said his count was slightly low but the consultant said it was 23million(between 20-30millions is normal) And they all swim fine but he has 40% abnormal and 60% normal.All men have abnormal sperm but it should be 50/50. Hope your hubby's is ok. We waited about a month as we both had tests done(me day2 & 21) And he did his 2 samples then we both went for the results. Hope this helps. Yeah we should meet up but it will have to be after pay day! As I'm already meeting up with Kate(kamac80) I could come to Ipswich if you like.Take care, Mel***

Hi clare-we were typing at the same time. Glad you are ok.***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks mel hope you are Ok too.  The weather is overcast here too and raining a bit.

I'm coming down your way kind of at beginning of July going to the in laws in Norwich


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Clare I live in Norwich!!!! Its such a small world!!!! I just need to get to the 7 week scan ....hopefully hospital will phone with the date tomorrow.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Still waiting for the witch.I've been having pains so don't think it will be long.(.)(.)s are sore too and that usually goes when af arrives so hopefully it won't be long.  I'm going to make a doctors appointment tomorrow as since i had the swab last week i have been getting green discharge(didn't have it before!!!Sorry if tmi!)  which i think is best checked out.***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

well i seem to have made it through today so far at least,  Clare i'm sorry you are feeling really tired but well done on making it to nine weeks babes,

Meljin, i would definately go to the docs again babes,  green does not sound good

Liz thanks for the kind thoughts i can't wait unti lfriday now, and then it will be less than a week unti lthe next scan, i just hope i make it that far,

Thinking of everyone else


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice - I'll just have to hope that I'm ok, I can't get any cover for the rest of my shift!  How are you doing with the clomid?  Any side effects?

Em -


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No side effects so far...well slight dizziness first couple of days but now nothing! I don't know why but today I'm feeling like there isn't any hope!  It's a real shame you can't get any cover   you should be curled on sofa big brother on and a truckload of junkfood!!

25mg isn't a lot and I'm on it until Nov so I do't know, not feeling very hopefull!  

Green defiately doesn't sound good Mel! Is this the latest you've ever been??

Kate you around?? you ok hun??

Little Lizzy I'm glad Harley is ok!! sorry the witch got you  

Honeybun and Clare! hope the little beans are good!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya sailaice im here hun - i am sticking around and have decided if im having a really off day then it mite be best to stay away from the site as sometimes it makes me feel worse!!! Sorry!!

What are u up to today?

I am going to see a nurse from work in a min to hopefully finish my NVQ blood taking thing!!! How exciting!!

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate,

i'm glad you decided to stay babes,

I know how tough this can be at times and it can seem like the whole world is against you but sometimes you need extra support from people who know what you are going through


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

working hun!! glad your feeling better!! 

when i feel down i always write lists of what needs doing and stuff and i feel better then don't do it.

when I was 18 i got into a lot of debt and would get really depressed! so i would organize all the bills write on the front how much i could pay per month and file it all away then never paid lol well i cleared it in the end!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls-well just been to gps(locum) and she did a swab.She also said that my blood test looked normal but the cons was concerned so not sure really,will have to wait and see.She also phoned the hospital to check there swab they took which was neg for chlamydia.So will find out result next week.She also said i looked sore inside-maybe due to infection? Still no af yet and the longest I've gone is day36.Think it won't be long as i have them dull aches.(.)(.) aren't so sore today either and they usually stop being sore then af comes. Hope you all are ok***


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just thought I would introduce myself.  I am also tyring naturally at the moment waiting for lap test in August and referral to Assisted Reproduction Unit in Cardiff in approx Sept.  I have been reading this thread for a while and can relate to all of your feelings.  TTc for approx 4yrs on and off and only properly in last 12 months. ie looking at dates etc.  Have had HSG all ok and DH results ok.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome katyloulou. I hope you find this site useful-I'm sure you will i know i do.But be warned it is highly addictive! Is just so nice having the chance to ppl who know the pain of IF.Good luck with you journey. And please post any questions or queries you have and I'm sure someone will answer them(or try to at least!) Take care, Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya katyloulou and welcome to the thread - its nice to see a new face

Sailaice - hope work is going ok or did go ok?!! I know wot u mean about being in debt - thats half our problems not but its getting sorted - i also write lists it also makes me feel better and i dont know why!! lol

Mel - hope everything is ok with the swabs?

Kate xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm on my first 2ww ttc naturally since my last m/c in April.

We have been ttc for 7 years. We had a BFP after our 1st IUI in Feb this year, but I suffered an early miscarriage. I then fell pg naturally the following month, but m/c at 5 weeks 5 days. So at least we know it CAN happen. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Liz,

Welcome to the 2ww, everyone's friendly, and all going through the same, wishing weeks by!

You'll get to know everyone soon
emilycaitlin xx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 21:45Mel - How are you? Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Liz-(magpie)i think we have "chatted" before.Good luck. 

emilycaitlin-I'm ok hun-just want to get the results back.Hope you are ok.Good luck with your hsg.I want my af to arrive so i can book mine(never thought i'd want the witch to arrive!!!) 


Kate-Glad you have decided not to leave us! Not long now chick! 

Emma-hope you are having a lovely holiday and a well deserved break


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you tested yet Mel?? Have you ever been this late before??
Welcome Liz and Katy! so very sorry about m/c Liz I've read a few of your posts before!
Work was fine Kate! Not in debt anymore but never seem to have money for things I "need" lol I just like a moan at DH!
When's your HSG Em??


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sailaice-Yes i have been this late before.The most i've got to is cd36 but i won't test until I'm a week late(monday)I just can't face another neg test and would rather wait(great well power on my part) How's it going on the clomid? 
I think the witch will arrive shortly though as i have no sore (.)(.)s now what so ever and also Dannys business partner's wife had a baby girl this morning so its sod's law that the witch will arrive today.(i was so worried that they would use one of the names i like but thankfully they didn't-she called megan a nice name but not one of the ones i want!) Have a good day everyone.***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

good morning guys,

Everyone sounds alot more positive today, which is great, a couple of you had me worried there for a while  

I hope today is not to bad for everyone and welcome to all our newbies


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well at least you won't get to CD50 Mel lol     you should know soon! Your chances might increase after HSG it washes any debris from the tubes!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

salaice - My HSG is tuesday.  Am dreading it!!!  It's true what you say about it clearing your tubes out, my consultant said the other day "you'll be surprised what a good flush out of your tubes can do!"

mel- You have got AMAZING willpower!  I normally have to restrain myself from the first response early boxes from 4 days before I'm due on!!!

Hope everyone is ok.  I'm sure we have all felt low this week with the change in the weather!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls.

Welcome Liz, I've read your posts previously and wish you the best of luck.

Mel- hope your infection is clearing up, sounds nasty, will email you re meeting up. Hope AF stays away.

Sal- hope the clomid is working nicely for you and no horrible side effects.

Kate- glad you decided to stay

Katyloulou- welcome to the board, not long until September, I better you are looking forward to it.

DH went to the Dr's on Tuesday and has a nice little pot to fill and take to the hospital, the Dr he saw was really nice, so he came home really happy, so glad it went well, hopefully he will take the sample into the hospital on Friday. I'm off work now for a week or so as my bathroom is being done, so I'm hoping it warms up again and I can sit in the garden.

Love & dust to all
[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 08:38Emilycaitlin- sorry I missed you off- good luck for tuesday, they do say it can help you fall PG after a got clean out, fingers crossed


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know!! Fingers crossed for our HSG girls!!  

I'm hoping for time off to sit in garden lizzy let alone the weather lol plus side of pregnancy...maternity leave


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sal-6 months off would be lovely- I wonder how I get arrange for that to happen   

Guess what- I just had to pee in a bucket in my lounge- I was desperate and no loo at the moment


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all & thanks for the welcome!

Hi Kate, glad to see that your still posting hunny!

Hey Little Lizzy, well done to DH! I hope you get a bit more   so that you can get outside. You made me laugh with you ******* in a bucket comment! I Hope your loo is back up and running soon! 

Mel, I hope the ol' witch doesn't make an appearance -  

Hello to everyone else!

I'm only 4 days post Ov & my mind is already going round and round. Help!  

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh where has the sun gone!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies boy i thought i could chat!! lol

hello magpie welcome to the thread we have spoke before - I have decided to keep posting and not leave the site mainly coz i have so many friends here and i do find it a support - i just think if im having an off day i may stay away as sometimes if im feeling down and come on here someone normally falls pg - although im happy for them it makes me feel even more  

Emilycaitlin - your HSG will be fine hunny - mine was ok thankgod!

Littlelizzy - lol oh that has really cheered me up!!!!      Peeing in a bucket!!! That is sooooo common but soooooo funny!!!

Sailaice - hi hun  

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

look what a good flush out of the tubes did for me!
Sailaise my mat leave falls all thru winter!! i'll be back at work next May- June!


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

You will all be pleased to know, I know longer have to pee in a bucket. I now have an almost working toilet, thanks to my plumber. I now only have to use the bucket to flush away the pee!!!!!! Roll on this bathroom being done.


I'm pleased I have made some of you laugh, I'm not that common -honest


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope to have a year of and if possible not go back to work at all.I keep asking Danny if i can give up work but he says we have to have a baby(ie not sitting around allday doing f all!)Worth a try though! Think the witch is close keep getting pains and no matter how hard i try to ignore the they are there.I keep thinking maybe it has work especially after i read this...(entry from kelsey)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60338.0.html

I was naughty today and bought a baby book(you know the ones where you put pictures,name,dob,what my mum said when she saw me etc)It's so cute.It's based on the book guess how much i love you.Danny's going to go nuts!***


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for our your welcome messages.

Mel -  I wish you loads of luck and hope AF stays away.  My cycle varies between 29 & 31 days so I have only tested 3 times in 3 yrs as it has always been pretty regular.

To everyone having HSG soon mine was fine and over quickly.  When the test was being completed the doctor said turn your head and you can look at what is happening on the screen, I was a bit scared to look but couldn't help in.  Just saw the dye move round my tubes, all a bit weird.  I had to wait to get the official results from my consultant but the doctor performing the test did give an indication that all looked ok.

I am due to have lap test soon and not looking forward to it.  I am torn between wanting to get a reason why things aren't happening for us and not wanting anything to be wrong! ( confusing I know).

I look forward to getting to know you all and already feel better being able to talk to people who understand.  Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Katylou - you've eased my mind about the HSG, thanks!  Try and relax about the lap, at least if there is something wrong, they can start to do something about it.

Mel - hope you are keeping it all together, and feeling ok

littlelizzy - Hope your bathroom is slowly getting back to a usable state!!!

clare - That's a shame about your mat leave, at least you get all christmas off, loads of time for shopping!!
No going out early morning and trying to defrost your car all through winter.....

salaice - How you doing?

honeybun - How are you?


kate - hope you are feeling a bit brighter, and can see a bit of hope  

magpie - try and keep sane for the next few days!!

sorry if I've left anyone out, I thought I would put a bit of effort in as I always say "everyone" !!


----------



## macavity (May 31, 2006)

Hello everyone,
feel bit nervous but have been checking out this site for awhile and love the fact you are all so supportive!
I am starting to feel very down after nearly 2 yrs ttc, had very early miscarriage in july of last year but since then nothing. dh has had poor results for his side of things and i had low progesterone blood test, we are currently waiting for next appointment at clinic.
how do you stay so positive? I am on cd 5 now, but already think whats the use of getting excited....!? think I'm entering into a truly grumpy phase!!!!! doing a lot of crying, thats for sure.
hope i don't put a dampner on things, would love to join this thread as you all seem very cool
becky x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome to the thread becky hope you can find some support here. I'm a hanger on jsut can't seem to part!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi becky and welcome to the thread - another new one for us!! yay!!

Littlelizzy - i was only joking about being common - but it did make me laugh!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi kate-how are you feeling now?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome becky,  It's only things like coming on here every day, and getting support that make ME stay positive, so hopefully it will have a similar effect on you xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,  how are weall doing today, 

Meljin - i hope AF stays away for you, how long are you going to wait to test.

Clatr- you and me both, just can't seem to pull myself away from these lovely people, ( though i'm not sure we have too)
Sailaice i hope things are going well,

Kate, it's been said before but we really are glad you decided not to go away i'd miss you honey,

All our newbies  welcome here you will find support in all shapes and sizes.

well today is midwife appointment day so hopefully we may get to hear bear today wish me luck guys


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry becky-welcome to this thread.We are all here to support you.

honeybun-i'll wait until monday.I don't think i'm pg just think that the witch is playing with me! Good luck with the  midwife.Have you had a scan yet?

Sailaice-i know when my friend was taking clomid she had awful pains around ovulation time-i hope it doesn't have the same effect on you and that you don't need to take it for long.

Clare-Any symptoms yet? And do you know when your next scan is?

Just realised we haven't herd from katie in ages-hope she is ok?***


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Becky

It's such a relief to find a site like this where everyone understands this nightmare.  Look forward to speaking to you more.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

Hope your all excited as it's nearly the weekend!!

Clare you are not a hanger on! You are an honorary member   you give us hope!! And you too Honeybun!

Mel...any   ?? I hope I don't get any ovulation pains   I'm panicking about it   no side effects so far!!

Little Lizzy I nearly peed on the carpet after reading you were peeing in a bucket lmao!!!

Kate you feeling better hunni??

Hope Everyone else is feeling good! and I'm so pleased to see so many new names on the thread! all about support and together we can all get through this!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

*Mel * - i am feeling a lot better hun honestly - just good and bad days like the rest of us i think! The  is playing awful tricks on u isnt she?!! Well only 1 week 2moro till we meet!!!! Are u scared yet?!! lol

*Sailaice* - im fine hun honestly - me and hubby slowly sorting things out - i will PM u soon as i dont want to broadcast it on the thread to be honest! Hope the clomid is going ok and not sending u 

As for me - well laid another carpet on tuesday i think it was?!! Getting a dab hand at it now - well hubby laid the carpet - me and the dog were supervising like u do!! lol I am also happy that England won the footie last nite although they left it a bit late didnt they?!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all, 

Hope everyone is well.

salaice - have you felt more tired on the clomid?  I'm on day 4 of it now and can't remember ever feeling so exhausted, but I don't know whether it's the clomid or just work.  Have felt a bit nauseous at times too.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm only on 25mg so I havent really felt many side effects chick, but one night I'll admit I was super exhausted!! I was in bed really early!!
Apart from that nothing really!! You'll have to let me know if you have any ovulating pains!! I'm dreading them!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sailaice I had thme once ok not on Clomid but there weren't that bad more annoying


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Claire! I really didn't get that      whats thme??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm dreading them too.  I suppose at least we'll know it's working!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry meant ovualtion pains


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I get sharp lower pains around cd 15 so that is ovulation. If you get pains sailaice then take some paracetmol,hot water bottle,cake,ice-cream and wine!!!

Kate-gald you are ok hun. To the rest of you if you don't hear from me next sunday them please contact the police(not James, he might be in on it!!) as Kate has done something to me!!! Only joking mate-I'm really looking forward to a good old natter.


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

everyone, i am back here for another week or so.  

I am roughly 8dpo and today i have had a small amount of red/brown blood. I also had a very very sharp pain on my left hand side today, it lasted about1/4 of an hour and the i had the show of blood.   I have not other symptoms, except i got very very cold last night for no reason.   I did my temp and it was a little low to normal but nothing to out of the ordinary.   So .

Jenny


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Jenny-love the fur baby,i have to myself. Sometimes your temp drops due to implantation lets hope that what happened to you and if the pain continues maybe see you gp.Good luck*

Well the witch is definitely on her way-i have been a moody,teary mad woman this evening.Poor DP! I was getting cross or crying over the silliest things.So i reckon I'll see her tomorrow(either that or I'm just a moody cow!)


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Jenny, fingers crossed for you.

Mel - I know how you feel, I always listen to signs of my AF arriving and never have any hope that I maybe pg as my symptoms are always the same.  However a good friend of mine tried for over 4 yrs for her 2nd child when she finally got BFP she said has no idea she was pg as she had her usual AF symptoms, don't give up hope.  If nothing else it reminds you that one month it could happen and could all be over as simple as that!!!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks katyloulou,its so hard to be positive.People are always saying to me that i should be more positive(usually people with kids!) but when i am the witch arrives and i'm disappointed.At least all you girls understand and we can all be here for each other. Going to bed now-i'm on a child protection course all day tomorrow-really peed as its going to be nice and sunny.Good night.***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies hope u are all ok?

Mel - thanks hun!! lol - i am a lovely person really (well thats wot i get told!!) I am now getting so nervous about meeting u!! I will be ok once ive said hello and u have made me a cup of tea!!!

Hi jenny and welcome back hun!

Not much for me - i am working at the moment i just popped home for a cup of tea!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

mel - has she arrived?

Hope you've all had a good day,  am working tomorrow.  12 1/2 hour shift!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi all - oh no emilycaitlin u poor thing!! I am off today for once!! Makes a change and a nice one at that!!

Well off to my dads later when my hubby gets in from work!! I really want to see my dad its just his g/f i cant stand!!! Never mind!!

Kate xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls,

I have had quite a strange weekend with my emotions, yesterday I found out one of my friends mum had died, she had cancer, so at least she isn't suffering anymore, but obviously still very sad and upsetting. This morning got another phone to say another friend gave birth to a lovely baby boy last night, 7lb 11oz, no name yet, but mother and baby are doing fine now, after a couple of complications and the news also made me shed a few tears.


Hope all you girls are well.

Mel- I hope AF has stayed away.

Love Liz X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope Kate and Mel had a nice day!!

Have you tested Mel??


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Morning girls

Just popped in to see if there is any news from Mel

Em xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

No news girls.No af or any OTHER symptoms.I'm going to test on tuesday.I hope you lot are all well. Mel***


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all I hope your having a relaxing Sunday,

Wow Liz, you really have had an emotional weekend  

Hi Kate, hope you have a nice day off   & I hope your Dad's girlfriend isn't there when you go over!

Hi Mel, fingers crossed for Tuesday   

Hello to everyone else

Well I'm now convinced that I'm pg again. It's amazing how your mind can go   on a 2ww. I had what could have been implantation spotting last night (I have had it the last two times that I was pg) I will leave it until mid week to test as its too early at the moment. Will keep you all posted!

Liz
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow magpie i hope it is implantation for you. And i hope my lack are symptoms are a good sign for me(but i doubt it!!!)

Liz-sorry hun.You have a had a very emotional weekend especially hearing that you friend had a bub(i got so upset when my mate had her bub and i couldn't understand why-i did have 9mths to get use to the idea!) I think we become sad for us because we want it so much.Big hug to you.*

Sailaice-how's it going? Kat and i are meeting next sat.Hope you are ok.*

Em-i've pm'd you.

Kate-have a lovely day of.*

Emilycaitlin-what a long day for you.Take care and good luck with you hsg on tuesday!

Everyone and anyone i missed(don't take it personally!) Have a lovely rest of the weekend. Mel***


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just a quickie, as am at work.  hope everyone's ok.

Mel -    I'd have given in and tested days ago!!!!!!  I WANT some of that willpower!

My hsg keeps coming into my head, and I keep trying to put it to the back of my mind, but I can't!!

Having hot flushes today on the clomid! Have you had the same salaice?

Kate - are you ok?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Emily it will be ok. If i can get thru it I'm sure u can.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No hot flushes so far!! touch wood!!  

I haven't actually got any side effects apart from the odd zit of my face  

Mel you are really strong I would of been through at least five packs of clearblue by now      

Lizzy! am sorry about your weekend hun hope your getting through this ok  

Magpie I've got my fingers crossed for you   

Kate you ok??

Jenny welcome back


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words girls, my mate giving birth really hit me for six, I don't get it, like mel said I have had 6 months to get used to the idea and was really pleased for her, I spend most of the day yesterday in tears, DH was really sweet though, I said the usual its not fair why does it take us so long and we will never have a baby, but he said we will and said he will sort out his SA test next week when he is off.

Sal- glad you are not having any nasty side effects, I seem to be getting more spots than usual- must be the heat.

Mel- You are so good not testing so far, like Sal said I also would have got few a 5 pack by now.

Magpie- fingers crossed it was implantation, when will you test?

Emilycaitlin- good luck for tomorrow- I think thats when you having the HSG done?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

Only one day to go mel, still no sign of the AF?

littlelizzy - Hope today gets a bit easier for you.  Yes, it's tomorrow I have the HSG.  Just want it over with now!

Magpie -  

My day off, and it rains!!  Oh well, back to work again tomorrow, so it might be sunny again then!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The thing is my zits could be caused by the new nivea tinted moisturiser I've been using  

I'm glad that yourt DH is going to sort the test out lizzy! I always feel more positive when I have a goal or something is planned that can take us closer to our dream!

I'm phoning up tonight to book acupunture!! Locally near me and I'm going to search the site today to research all the vitamins me and DH need and start taking them!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Hi Sailaice, sorry to hear about the zits! Great about the acupuncture & vits though, lets hope you see some positive results.

Hi Emily so sorry that its  on your day off. I hope it brightens up for you later.

Liz, it is so difficult when new babies arrive isn't it. My BF had her second 2 weeks ago & I'm going down to Poole today to visit them. I guess I have grown a bit numb to it all now as we were the first couple in our group to get married & the first to ttc, but all the rest of them have had their second babies now. I just come to realise that life never goes the way we think it 'should'. I can totally understand why it has hit you hard hunny  . Fingers crossed that one day soon it be your turn.

Mel, how are you? well done for holding out on the testing!     for tomorrow.

Hello to Kate, Katy, Clare, Em, Jenny and anyone else I have missed.

Wow I slept really badly last night - didn't fall asleep until 5am! I was pretty shattered before I went to bed too! Had some sharp pains in the stomach area during the night too. I will probably test on Wednesday. I told DH yesterday that I wondered if I was pg again, and he is very good at making me not get my hopes up. So I'm not sure how I feel today - more realistic I guess.

Keep you posted,

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls im still here!!!!

Well yesturday went fine at my dads it was quite a pleasent afternoon but my brothers were there for the weekend so it was much better!! My hubby behaved himself for once as well!!

*littlelizzy* - so sorry to hear of your friends mum it is horrible to see ppl suffering as see it all the time in my job. Congrats on your friend having a little boy but totally understandable that u shed a few tears. But believe me when i say that it will happen for u one day and when it does the ppl who fall pg so easily will never know how far u have come to achieve having that baby. This is what i try and tell myself.

*Sailaice* - keep positive  with the tablets hun. I am fine honestly getting there slowly! Me and mel are meeting on saturday hun the 24th june!

*Em* - hi hun!!! 

*Magpie* - hello there i am fine! Keep us posted about what is happening.

*Emilycaitlin* - im still here and im fine!!

*Mel* - Whats the longest u have ever been late with AF? I sometimes can be 2 weeks late due to late OV but keep me posted. Will email or txt soon and organise saturday.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wheres Mel today??

I am doing good with tablets so far Kate fingers crossed I don't have any side effects   Am booking acupunture tonight so will let you all know how it goes!!

Magpie I was going to go for selenium and zinc for both me and DH, any thoughts anyone!??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya sailaice i have a feeling mel is probably at work!

Well ive been called in to work later so i will probably speak to u all 2moro!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes i was at work but came home as i am soooo tired.Think i'm coming down with something. I can't believe i haven't tested but at the moment there is a chance i could be(no af yet) if i do a test and its neg then i'm not and i quite like living in the possibiltily that i might be(does this make sense?) Anyway i have decided to test tonight as the wait is driving me mad and what will be,will be. I will let you all know!

update-just tested-

[fly]BFP[/fly]

OMG.Think it must be wrong.I'm shaking! Going to get dp to look at pee stick when he gets home.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

MEL!!!!!!!!

Before I got to your test bit, and read about you being tired, I thought you were pregnant!!!!

That is fantastic news!!

Have you stopped shaking yet?

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

No!!! Feel so sick.Think it must be a faulty test.May do another one(or 2,3,4) later. Thanks emilycaitlin for your support,i hope it goes ok tomorrow.***


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

No,  You can get false negative results, but not false positives, It's a definite BFP for you!!

Go and have a nice glass of er, orange juice?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Mel thats great news!!!! another BFP on here it must be in the air. I bet getting things started with the hospital helped you relax a bit and there you a bfp!!!
[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!![/fly]


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Mel I am so pleased for you sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Does that mean we the same number of weeks?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Mel & DP!!!!!! 

 FAB NEWS! ​


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thankyou girls so much.I really can't believe it. I am around 51/2 weeks.I keep checking the test to see. I feel so all over the place.***


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

OMFG Mel


Huge congratulations, I had a feeling you may be PG don't ask me why. I'm really pleased for you hon.

So, what did you do different this month if anything, share some tips with us girls.

Love and loads of sticky glue.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Mel and Em​
I can't believe I have been away for a week and all this has happened. I had a great holiday, very relaxing. Have tried to catch up on all the goss but there were 15 new pages tp read so sorry if I miss anything!!

Kate- sorry to hear you have been feeling low. Hope you and DH are OK.

Sailace- Good luck with the clomid, glad your prolactin was only slightly high like mine was.

Honeybun and Clare- hope all is going well.

Everyone else hello and good luck with 2WW. Welcome to those of you have joined thread in past week.

Think AF is on the way for me, cramps since yesterday 

Love Emma xxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Mel

So pleased for you. I bet you can't believe it, it gives us all hope.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

its so nice to read of so many on here. Hope the rest of you join soon!!
I feel like a reach a milestone tomrrow get to 10 weeks.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

[fly]       [/fly]

Mel I'm so pleased for you!! I totally had a feeling you might be OMG congratulations send some fairy dust our way I'm so excited for you!!! Have a perfect happy 9 months!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Mel - Have just tried to work out your due date on my gestation wheel from work, I reckon it's around 18th Feb!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah-i thought it was the 17th so that is about right.Thankyou all for you support.I know how difficult it is when people on here announce they are pg .****


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60909.0.html


----------

